# virgin islands



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

I am looking at chartering a boat in april in the islands. I am concerned that most of the sample itineraries that are more focused on snorkelling everyday. My wife would enjoy snorkelling but not everyday. She likes to go ashore and eat,shop and drink. Are there places that would accomodate this type of activity or is the area mainly a swimming hole?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There are plenty of places to shop, eat 7 drink (especially drink). depending on where you''re going to be starting from, St. Thomas has the most shopping, accessible from Charlotte Amalie harbor or Red Hook. Cruz Bay on St. John also has plenty of all three. There is a Pusser''s store and several others (or at least there were three or four years ago) in Gorda Sound not far from the Bitter End Yacht Club and Marina cay northeast of Tortola. Soper''s Hole on Tortola''s west end has a bit of shopping near the customs house and there''s more of the same plus entertainment on Jost van Dyke (Foxy''s at Great Harbor, Sand Dollar with the famous Soggy Dolar Bar at White Bay). Just go, you''ll have a blast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HHJ has pretty much covered it. My wife loves Cruz bay. St Thomas is ok but the Cruise Ships make it quite crowed. What we do is when we leave VIP we have the taxi drop us off at the shopping area in St. Thomas. He returns or waits when ever we ask him to. We have sometimes left our luggage with him (VIP knows the drivers so we don''t worry), or we have dropped them off at the air port and gone back. Only a few miles........
On ST. John you can have a cab pick you up at most any anchorage and take you to a restaurant, a couple are with in walking distance but you won''t see them from the water. Need to ask when you land. At Jost Van Dyke and some other anchorage (see the cursing guides) they are on the beach.
Sopers has some nice shops and restaurants when you check in to the 
BVI''s. However none of them are day affairs. Couple of hours at most.....
snorkeling and relaxing normally take precedence even for a shopper like my wife.

John


----------

